# Other Programming > SharePoint >  Replaceable Parameters In Views

## Hack

I'm wondering if there is a way to use replaceable filters, or parameters, in SharePoint views.

For example, I have a document libary with a column called "Expiration Date"

Part of my job is to produce a list of all documents that will expire during the upcoming month.  I have a view which filters on Expiration Date is equal to or greater than 11/1/2013 and Expiration Date is less than or equal to 11/30/2013

This gives me those documents that will expire in November.

On December 1st I will have to go in and manually change the filters to 12/1/2013 and 12/31/2013 respectively.

Is there a way to pass those days to the View without having to edit it each month?

----------


## Hack

I think the answer to my question is "No" but there may be some viable alternatives.

I will post whatever I find that comes close to working.

----------

